# Any other Dock Dogs around here?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I know nothing about dock diving, but since you've brought up the subject I do have a question. How do you teach a dog to do this? Is it hard on their hips/joints? I'm assuming it must not be if so many people do it - I'm just asking because I know nothing about it.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I know nothing about dock diving, but since you've brought up the subject I do have a question. How do you teach a dog to do this? Is it hard on their hips/joints? I'm assuming it must not be if so many people do it - I'm just asking because I know nothing about it.


This pretty much covers it all. 

http://www.dockdogs.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=55&Itemid=275


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We're planning to be there- I had previsouly posted concerns about Simon's hips/knees, so not sure if I'll jump hiim (Had planned for this to be our first event!), But I REALLY want to go check this out!!!!

What about you other Maine/New England folks? Sounds like a good excuse for a get-together!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We're actually going with a good friend of ours, who is also on this forum, LibertyME. We're going to follow each other down since we live about 10 minutes from each other. We can't wait! It's our first event too and we're hoping that our boys will jump! :bowl: We're trying to find a place to practice around here before we actually go to the event!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I wish I was up north!!! Sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I know nothing about dock diving, but since you've brought up the subject I do have a question. How do you teach a dog to do this? Is it hard on their hips/joints? I'm assuming it must not be if so many people do it - I'm just asking because I know nothing about it.


Since the article about starting is posted I want to address the injury question. Yes a dog "can" be injured, but for the most part it is not "too" hard on their joints. Water can be hard to land into, but they are swimming, if your dog is not fit or proper weight risks increase. I jump Teddi and she is hip and elbow dysplastic. Now I do NOT encourage her to try to be the next world record holder, as long as she is having fun I do not care how far she jumps. Encouraging her for distance I think could risk injury to her. 

I do not recommend Vertical jumping. I think that is where more injuries occur. Just my opinion, but I do not think studies have been done for the proper depth of the water for dogs going vertical. I think the jumping up, possibly missing the take off in the process is more risky, and then landing vertically in the pool. The water is only 4' deep sure it slows the dog, but I know they must be hitting bottom. 

However the biggest so called injury is usually cold tail. Some dogs don't even care they get it. It seems more common in Labs, could be the hair on a golden tail protects is more. 

If you train properly and do not over do, I do not think dock jumping is a high injury risk sport. Over doing it seems to be the biggest risk factor.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahhh.... we're wishing we could come! We have friends that were talking about coming up, which of course made us "talk" about it too. Our trip to Maine a few years ago was the best and visiting for a dock dogs event would be even better of course! Be prepared to have lots of fun! It's a National event too so you'll get awesome medals for your jumps!

Remember to take an Ez-up so you can stay out of the sun in between your waves.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We can't wait! We plan to go to as many events as possible after this one! I doubt we'll get any medals our first time, but hopefully in the future! We have our Ez-up all ready to go!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have concerns about the vertical jumping too. It just doesn't look right, and when they land, (at least from what I've seen on TV), they come STRAIGHT down- a big dog would definitely hit the bottom.

We are going to give it a try. 
Will you all be there on all three days? If not, which one?

There is also, what appears to be a smaller event in September to be held in Deerfield, NH. (you can find it on the dockdogs.com website).

Hope to meet up with some of you!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We're definitely going to be there on Friday and possibly Saturday, but not 100% sure about that yet. DH is supposed to work on Saturday, but he may take a vacation day. We're not doing the vertical jump. We're registering for all 3 big air waves on Friday and then we'll see what the plans are for Saturday. We plan to get there early for the practice waves!


----------

